
Ask HN: Why does your web development team not support Firefox? - tush726
In the recent past, I&#x27;ve come across teams that consciously don&#x27;t support Firefox and some of them don&#x27;t even try - they will also redirect you to a page to download Chrome in some situations.  This is terrible for a free and open web. Every time a team consciously decides not to support Firefox, I lose a little respect for their technology choices. How can we as a community have better support for supporting Firefox for web developers?
======
valdask
Probably because "you have to support it". If it does not work out of the box,
but does work in Chrome, noone is going to bother to fix it. Same thing
happened to IE - required additional code in order to work, and devs ignored
it unless requested to do so.

So if FF made sure that everything is matching 1:1 (css, js), then it should
just work... But sometimes as each browser decides to implement same thing
using different naming.. Things break.

~~~
Grumbledour
As a primarily Firefox dev, in my experience, sticking to standard web
technology, all I build in FF will 99% of the time work in chrome. So if
building in Chrome will often not work in Firefox, this rather seems to be the
developers fault? I get the impression, Chrome today is rather like the time
of IE, where developers used a bunch of non-standard features (or in chromes
case maybe to new ones) that then make the page unusable in other browsers.

I get that putting extra work in for special browsers is not great, but these
days it should be not more work than using some vendor prefixes for css rules.
If your page works in chrome but not Firefox, I would suspect it also wont
work in edge, safari or opera. And that's on you as a developer, not on these
browsers.

------
tech_dreamer
I have Firefox and Firefox Developer Edition installed on my machine, though
my primary workhorse is Chrome Canary(i trade privacy for efficiency and
experience). First of all playing video in Firefox is jittery and I could hear
fans spinning - I don't have any problems in Chrome or Safari. Rust is Mozilla
invented language and they are not using it in Firefox for their advantage.

~~~
viraptor
From Safari I expect you're on a Mac. In that case either wait for release 70
or install beta. (And possibly enable webrender as well) The difference is
_massive_ in both cpu and energy usage.

------
AwesomeFaic
I have never heard of not supporting Firefox until my current corporate
position. It astounded me when I heard it would take up to two weeks to get
approval and installation of Firefox on my local machine. I wound up getting
it, but it noticeably pushed back delivery on some bug fixes. Apparently IE is
just more important..

------
maverick74
Yes, developers seem to have something against FF, now that chrome is in town.

We're living in the IE-is-the-only-browser age all over again. Only this time
in not IE, but Chrome

Definitely, most humans DO NOT LEARN anything with history!!!

They keep making the same mistakes over and over and over...

Very sad...

------
psychoTek
FF has been the most enterprise hating browser there ever was. They make
deployment difficult and for many years were against group policies and msi
files. Only recently, after they have lost significant share, have they
marginally softened on that stance. To this day, it still takes a third party
(FrontMotion) to create deployment msi files.Documentation is often wrong, and
one has to suss out how to set certain settings.

On the hand, look at Chrome. Google packages msi files, up to date
documentation and group policy admin templates in one download for
enterprises. It's no contest. The hell with FF.

------
photonios
We serve large websites in countries where Firefox usage is <0.5% of the total
traffic. As long as the website is not utterly broken, it's hard to make a
good case for fixing it.

However, we do run all our UI tests against Firefox, Chrome and Safari.
Firefox just gets a little less love.

------
btkramer9
MIDIAccess [1] is not supported

[1] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/MIDIAccess](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/MIDIAccess)

------
aashishkoirala
If you stick to standards, it should work on Firefox. How nice it would be if
some other browsers also played by the rules ___cough_ __chrome __ _cough_ __

------
2rsf
We do, but usage statistics is only around 3%

------
codevark
I agree. I use FF almost exclusively on every system I use, both at home and
at work. Other browsers are only for testing whether my web stuff works
acceptably in their twisted environs, more or less. Whenever I mention
anything related to this to my boss, he replies with some sort of
(knowledgeable to the point of dangerosity) glib comment like "Chrome! It's
the Future!". If that's the future, I want none of it.

